# New Water Heater Pounding Puffing Sound



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The vent is real nice. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Your anti-hammer valves might be acting as simple harmonic system and vibrating when the water flows....

I'd try and eliminate the "traps" in the flex tubing that might collect steam/air pockets.

Did the hot air rotater( a drop in piece of twisted sheet metal) in the internal heater chimney get removed accidentally... or is the gas burner out of level too close to the tank? ( some are by design on self cleaning models)

And fix the chimney or buy a Carbon monoxide detector and CO2 gas detector....

Your anti-hammer devices need to be closer the valves they protect....
And if you have a back flow preventer on your water service, you need an expansion tank for max fixture and heater life cycles.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd try it without the anti-hammer valves, but no shutoff? Is that a 1/2" supply line?


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm pretty sure codes here in my part of CO call for a shut off on the cold side but not on the hot.

But heck I don't see any shut off valves on either line in the pics and that vent is all friggin wonky. 

As far as your noise goes ? Call a plumber. It's probably a bad Flanuten valve. I've seen a few Klonker valves go bad too... but thats rare.


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Could also be the muffler bearings or the johnson rods, just spitballin' though.....


----------



## cvtsf (Nov 5, 2016)

Accent said:


> Since I am obviously not getting any helpfull advice from this online community I will delete my account so as not to further offend you all.


OK, so you guys weren't very nice but really "i'm gonna take my ball and go home?'


----------



## cvtsf (Nov 5, 2016)

Back to the original problem:

Around here, you never put a shutoff on the hot side only the cold side

Also, I've never seen hammer arrestors on a water heater? Certainly not the internal bladder type. I've only seen those used on washing machines and ice makers because the water pulses on and off rapidly.


----------

